# betta bulb help



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

hi 
so today i went to petsmart to get some stuff and i got those betta bulbs they have for 2 dollars. so i put 2 in my 10 gallon and 1 in my 1.5 gallon. the 2 in the ten gallon kept floating so i buried them halfway into the gavel while in the 1.5 gallon it sunk so i only put a little gravel on it so it didn't move around to a different spot. the one bulb in the 10 gallon has some weird algae stuff on it and the snails have been on it eating the stuff. did i do anything wrong or do i have to fix something? i read on some website your not supposed to bury them until they sprout then bury them but other websites say to just bury them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

by the way...did you know that there is no such thing as "betta bulbs".....
learn the scientific name and research the plant....there is a good possibility that you bought Aponogeton bulbs....Aponogetons grow to 3 feet tall or more...
don't bury them until they start to sprout...usually ; if they float they are dead..


----------

